# Radioactive Macro



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Take one point and shoot camera in macro mode, a tripod (worth more than the camera!!), add an 8 second exposure and a lot of dust:










Now take a 100% crop, some basic PP (B&W filter, clone out the dust) and you get my new desktop wallpaper:










Carl


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Terrific shot, up there with the top delayed shutter pics...


----------



## Dorje (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work, really like the design of the dial and hands.


----------

